# iPod Won't turn on



## Zimoku (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, This time my sister really messed up something I got for her....She dropped her iPod in the sink while doing her hair (why she would bring an ELECTRONIC near water even I don't know), and it only turns on by being plugged in. 

I'm not sure what to do with it, as she hasn't used it in a month. I'm sure it's dried out inside by now, since I've left it in my room, which has a temp. of about 80 degrees. 

I'm not entirely sure if it short circuited, because even I wouldn't think she'd try to turn it on after being submerged. I'm willing to try and if It can't be fixed without changing parts then I'll just try to get it repaired or buy a new one...With an arm-band


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Try holding the power (on the top) and the Home button down for about 15 seconds.


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Firstly, does it turn on when you plug it in an electrical socket?

If it does, you should put it in plastic bag of uncooked rice for 24 to 48 hours in a dry, moderate environment. Once you have done that you should replace it's battery, which should be the problem of it. 

Most iPods that have been dropped in water have their battery packs ruined, hence it is the reason why they don't power on after they have been submerged in liquid.


----------

